# 2008 Chevrolet Corvette Z06 Install



## TX_SS (Sep 21, 2007)

Been a member here for several years, but don't post very often. Recently picked up a new car and put together a small system for it. Below is a description and some of the build pictures.

Year: 2008
Model: Z06
Head Unit: Factory
Processor: None
Front Speakers: Image Dynamics XS65
Rear Speakers: None
Sub: Image Dynamics IDQ 10 D4 V.3
Amplifiers: Arc Audio KS 125.4 Mini & Arc Audio KS 500.1 Mini
Sound Deadening: RAAMaudio’s RAAMmat BXT II, Ensolite IUO Peel and Stick, Door Filler Plates, Speaker Baffles & Aluminum Channels
Wiring: Stinger
Other: PAC ADD-GM24 harness for signal; 90 degree 3.5mm adaptor plug for radio auxiliary input & 3.5mm to ipod connection cable.
Box: DIY
Install: DIY

Car – This is my 1st Corvette. I have been working on this install off and on since Thanksgiving and finally finished up this week.










Head Unit – After reading through a post on the another forum about the factory head unit putting out a clean signal I decided I wanted to see how it would sound with the other equipment before replacing with a double din aftermarket. I created a plug and play harness for signal using the PAC ADD-GM24. Instead of placing RCA ends on the harness I decided to attach speaker wire to run to the amp location and added the RCA ends there. I also purchased a 90 degree 3.5mm adaptor plug and a 3.5mm to ipod connection cable to take advantage of the auxiliary input. I ran the ipod cable up through the air vent, down the dash and back to the center console. I removed the auxiliary power plug in the center console to run the cable through and I also mounted the Arc Audio KS 500.1 Mini remote bass knob here.


































Front Speakers – I stumbled on a great deal here on the forum on a basically new set of Image Dynamics XS65s so I decided to try them after reading all the great reviews. Used RAAMaudio’s speaker baffles for the 6.5” mids and mounted the tweeters in the factory 3.5” location using a set of the tweeter cups and some creativity. The tweeters are angled slightly upward to help try to lift the soundstage. Crossovers are mounted in the hatch over the wheel wells (behind the carpet). I disconnected the factory center channel and also the rear speakers.


















Sub & Box – I have an Image Dynamics IDQ 10” V2 in my truck and have been very pleased with its performance so decided to pick up an IDQ 10” V3 for this install. Speaker is oversized for a 10” and can be used in a small sealed enclosure which I knew would work perfectly in the back corner of the hatch. None of the boxes available for the C6 really appealed to me so I decided I’d try to build one out of wood and fiberglass. I picked up a small sheet of ¾” birch plywood and began to study the available space. My goal was to use as much wood as possible as I didn’t want to mess around with the fiberglass any more than I had to. The cubby hole provided good space and would act as an anchor for the box to sit down in to. I used the cubby hole cover to get the shape of the bottom of the box and then built a rectangle box on top. I notched one side of the box to allow room for the speaker basket and then cut a ring to sit above the rectangle for the speaker to mount to. To help try to make the box look like less of a rectangle box I added an extension on the front side bottom to allow for a more curved look and to wrap around the wheel well. After the frame was complete I used fleece to fill the void between the ring and the box. Fiberglassing was next and 100% of this process was performed outside of the car. After box was completed I smoothed with filler and covered with automotive carpet. I picked the carpet based on color and texture and not its stretching properties which proved to be quite a project. This stuff is meant to lay flat, not to be used to cover a box or panels. After probably 8 hours of cutting, stretching, folding, gluing and over 500 staples, I finally got it to look decent.


----------



## TX_SS (Sep 21, 2007)

Continued.


















Amplifiers – I originally wanted to run a class-D 5 channel because of power and size but was convinced otherwise by Rick at RAAMaudio. He suggested the Arc Audio minis and because these provided good sound quality and power with a small footprint I decided to go for them. I’m using all features of the amps including the high level inputs on both amps and also the auto sense turn-on which allowed me to skip running a remote turn-on wire. I wanted the amps to be completely hidden so at first planned to mount them in the passenger foot well. After I got down there I decided I wanted more room to work than the space allowed so turned to the hatch. Again, here I wanted something small and as stealth as possible so I mounted them side by side on a board and then built a cover so that all that is seen is the tops of the amps. Still need to make a cover for the insert so that they are completely hidden, but have been enjoying the car instead of working on it. All wiring is run towards the back wall and is tucked down between the floor carpet and the back wall carpet.


































































Overall impressions are the car sounds very good and I’m happy with the outcome. I’m sure it could sound better with a processor but I don’t care to add anything else at this point. The knowledge posted on this forum was a great resource and I also have to thank Rick at RAAMaudio for a great product and for steering me towards the Arc Audio amps.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow creative design for the sub box!! i like it!

i was going to say at the beginning, why did you go with the 6.5 when you could easily fit the XS6X9. but i see you got a good deal on the smaller set.

i guess ill be interested to hear your opinion on a stock radio controlling the audio. usually they have built in EQ and loudness attenuiation depending on the throttle and annoying stuff like that.

bravo my friend 

//edit//

the only thing i would have changed with the sub box (as i replied as you were adding the last pictures) is i would have glassed upwards toward the ledge of the hatch from your encolosure to match the contour of the vehicle a bit more. otherwise - very cool 

and i had NO idea that those arc mini amps had RCA sens and high level RCA inputs. that is a SWEET feature. i wish all amplifiers had these!!! im really jelous of that!


----------



## Dmanj (Jan 2, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Simple and clean, nice job.....thanks for sharing the build


ps... go Trojans


----------



## TX_SS (Sep 21, 2007)

req said:


> wow creative design for the sub box!! i like it!
> 
> i was going to say at the beginning, why did you go with the 6.5 when you could easily fit the XS6X9. but i see you got a good deal on the smaller set.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. You make a good point on the back wall of the box, I could have made it taller and it would have integrated better. The interior panel on the hatch sits recessed down inside the hatch a bit, but I definitely could have gone level off the back.

The auto sense and hi level RCA in are both very nice features on these ARC amps. For factory integration they can't be beat. I really wish I could have hidden the amps behind a panel, but they don't take up too much room where they are and after I put a cover over the insert they will be virtually hidden. The factory head unit is pretty neutral in sound and is putting out a 6 volt signal. It does have a speed compensated volume feature but I have turned off. The system rocks and will get very loud when I don't want to hear the 427


----------



## TX_SS (Sep 21, 2007)

Dmanj said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## TX_SS (Sep 21, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Simple and clean, nice job.....thanks for sharing the build
> 
> 
> ps... go Trojans


Thanks! Your Trojans beat up on the Horns in b-ball this year, so no smack talking from me. Will see how they do tomorrow in their '1st round' game tomorrow.


----------



## crease-guard (Mar 15, 2008)

Careful with those drivers installed in the door panels, they will buzz at certain frequencies on the plastic ridge on the inside. I know, I have an install thread here on my 06 Z06 and I had that problem and had to pull my door panel on the driver side off 5 times before I finally got it to stop.

Jay


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice install...interesting thought info about the factory HU signal being decent. Yours was non Bose correct? Did the car have a Delco amplifier unit? I ask because my '08 Uplander is non bose and actually has decent sound/output but the factory processing seems to defeat bass as you turn it up which is bad.

I was debating on doing the same as you but not sure yet...Enjoy the fruits of your labor!

Jeremy


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

niceguy said:


> Nice install...interesting thought info about the factory HU signal being decent. Yours was non Bose correct? Did the car have a Delco amplifier unit? I ask because my '08 Uplander is non bose and actually has decent sound/output but the factory processing seems to defeat bass as you turn it up which is bad.
> 
> I was debating on doing the same as you but not sure yet...Enjoy the fruits of your labor!
> 
> Jeremy


On all of the C6 corvettes bose or non bose they have a factory amp and have flat non molested outputs from radio. You non bose uplander doesnt have an aftermarket amp as the large majority of non bose gm cars, and at higher volumes it rolls the bass off


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

pentavolvo said:


> On all of the C6 corvettes bose or non bose they have a factory amp and have flat non molested outputs from radio. You non bose uplander doesnt have an *aftermarket amp* as the large majority of non bose gm cars, and at higher volumes it rolls the bass off


you mean "stock external amplifier"


----------



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the creative sub enclosure.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Really impressed by the sub enclosure. Well done. 
Love the Z06. Any plans for some performance parts? Several guys over on SVTPerformance have bailed off the Ford ship and gotten Z06's. Those cars can make a ton of power with a little boost!


----------



## anthonyott99 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dude, that is one sweet ride !!! Props on havin the rocks to tear into it and upgrade !! I really like the ipod cord running through the vent, that is clean !!


----------



## TX_SS (Sep 21, 2007)

thewatusi said:


> Love the creative sub enclosure.


Thanks! It sounds really nice.



Kellyo77 said:


> Really impressed by the sub enclosure. Well done.
> Love the Z06. Any plans for some performance parts? Several guys over on SVTPerformance have bailed off the Ford ship and gotten Z06's. Those cars can make a ton of power with a little boost!


Thanks! As for the car, it has an aftermarket air intake and also a F.A.S.T. LSX-R 102 mm intake, as well as non-performance Katech valve covers and coil relocation kit. The car put down 470 rwhp and 450 rwtq which is enough for me for the time being.












anthonyott99 said:


> Dude, that is one sweet ride !!! Props on havin the rocks to tear into it and upgrade !! I really like the ipod cord running through the vent, that is clean !!


Thanks! I didn't want the ipod cable cluttering up the interior so the vent made it convenient to hide. The 90 degree plug really was the key to making it look decent.


----------

